# Is it illegal for dog to be loose in van / car?



## blackcatgirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I saw a dog loose inside a van earlier today, completely distracting the van driver whilst he was driving. I was wondering if this is actually illegal, or merely rather reckless and unsafe? 
Thanks!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

yes - the requirement is "Suitably restrained" so as to not distract the driver

I believe in Scotland requirement is to specifically have a seatbelt or be in a crate.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

AJ600 said:


> yes - the requirement is "Suitably restrained" so as to not distract the driver
> 
> I believe in Scotland requirement is to specifically have a seatbelt or be in a crate.


Not according to the Dog Trust! They say there is no law as such stipulating that Dogs have to be retrained, just that they should not be able to distract you or injure him/herself or you if you have to break suddenly.

See: Dogs Trust - Car Safety


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

cbcdesign said:


> Not according to the Dog Trust! They say there is no law as such stipulating that Dogs have to be retrained, just that they should not be able to distract you or injure him/herself or you if you have to break suddenly.
> 
> See: Dogs Trust - Car Safety


Highway code section 57

57
When in a vehicle make sure dogs or other animals are suitably restrained so they cannot distract you while you are driving or injure you, or themselves, if you stop quickly. A seat belt harness, pet carrier, dog cage or dog guard are ways of restraining animals in cars.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

blackcatgirl said:


> Hi, I saw a dog loose inside a van earlier today, completely distracting the van driver whilst he was driving. I was wondering if this is actually illegal, or merely rather reckless and unsafe?
> Thanks!


It is not illegal per se to have your dogs unrestrained in the vehicle.

Note, the Highway Code is not law (unless the specific point has a RTA (Road Traffic Act) code next to it. It is the Road Safety equivalent of an ACOP (approved code of practice) a quasi legal document.

However, it is possible to be stopped and/or charged by the police if they feel you are a danger to others on the road.

And, of course, if you are involved in a RTA where one of the factors may have been an uncontrolled animal, then not only could you be prosecuted for careless/dangerous driving but also your insurance company may not pay out


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure what the law is but I learnt the hard way to use harness on dogs in car. Had a dog from being a pup and passed my driving test when he was just 3 month old. So from then he was took out for walks places I had to drive to. So he was used to going in cars all his life. Started in the boot so he learnt how to behave then eventually worked his way onto back seat. I admit I used to always assume he would be safe. He never distracted me, just payed on back seat. Did have harness but hardly used it because I wrongly assumed nothing would happen. Well in July 2012 I was in a serious car accident which lead to my dog being killed. Chances are even if he had harness on he wouldn't of made it as another car hit my car which I was lucky to survive so a dog probably wouldn't have. Even though it's likely harness wouldn't of saved him it's learnt me to always have harness on my new dog in a car, anything to avoid losing another dog same way.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

AJ600 said:


> Highway code section 57
> 
> 57
> When in a vehicle make sure dogs or other animals are suitably restrained so they cannot distract you while you are driving or injure you, or themselves, if you stop quickly. A seat belt harness, pet carrier, dog cage or dog guard are ways of restraining animals in cars.


Highway CODE. Code being the operative word. A code of practice is not law.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Highway CODE. Code being the operative word. A code of practice is not law.


some parts of the highway code are law and others are advisory. As far as I know there is no law about dogs being restrained in cars. Round here there are loose dogs in a lot of cars, vans, lorries and pickups. Even dogs in the back of pick ups that could easily jump out onto the road. A lot of dogs are constantly barking and flying around in the car. One lorry driver has his collie in his cab and it is never still, it flies from one side of the cab to the other non stop.
My dogs have a hammock cover on the back seat but I seldom use harnesses.


----------



## amandagreen (Dec 9, 2013)

Blitz said:


> some parts of the highway code are law and others are advisory. As far as I know there is no law about dogs being restrained in cars. Round here there are loose dogs in a lot of cars, vans, lorries and pickups. Even dogs in the back of pick ups that could easily jump out onto the road. A lot of dogs are constantly barking and flying around in the car. One lorry driver has his collie in his cab and it is never still, it flies from one side of the cab to the other non stop.
> My dogs have a hammock cover on the back seat but I seldom use harnesses.


As far as I know there is no law that tells you to restrain the dog properly.

Keep in mind that dog is not the only "thing" that can fly back and forth inside of the car. For example there might be quite a lot of objects in the boot that will just land on your head in case of emergency stop or collision. :thumbdown:

I think having a dog guard installed is a good option. At least I have one from www.travall.co.uk. It keeps the dog secured in a way and prevents stuff from flying around as well.


----------

